# Bionic Woman gets record ratings



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

...in England.

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=50350

Huh. Doubt it will end up meaning anything, but...


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The lead actress was British, right? I guess I can understand that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, the lead actor of Firefly was American. Didn't seem to help much over here...


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the lead actor of Firefly was American. Didn't seem to help much over here...


Actually, he's Canadian.

But that's a good point - finally something that explains why the public-at-large was so apathetic to _Firefly_.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

They're also used to shows not lasting more than a half dozen episodes, so they're in for a treat.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

It would be interesting if it ends up getting picked up by Sky One and then airs here on Sci-Fi Channel (like Battlestar Galactica). Of course it aired on ITV2.

Interesting that it still hasn't been officially canceled yet.


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

Its on ITV2 ...... to put it in perspective, i think if more than 15 people watched it, it would be #1 ....


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

She has a small roll in the British movie "Cashback". Spent the whole thing wondering where I had seen that face before it finally hit me near the end.

It's a good movie, I would recommend it, has some nudity but it is done in an artful way. 

Mitch


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Zen98031 said:


> She has a small roll in the British movie "Cashback". Spent the whole thing wondering where I had seen that face before it finally hit me near the end.
> 
> It's a good movie, I would recommend it, has some nudity


Woohoo!


Zen98031 said:


> but it is done in an artful way.


Sorry, you lost me there.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Michelle Ryan will create a LOT of interest because she was in a prime-time soap seen by a huge number of people over there - Eastenders. Most of the viewers of Bionic Woman would tune it to see if she really _can _act!


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Zen, British girl nudity? Sounds wonderful. I still look for Diana Rigg to do one of those, then Jenny Agrutter, and she did. Now if we can get Emma Thompson to join Mr. Potter in a certain play, I will feel good about England again.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Zen98031 said:


> She has a small roll in the British movie "Cashback". Spent the whole thing wondering where I had seen that face before it finally hit me near the end.
> 
> It's a good movie, I would recommend it, has some nudity[...]


But is the nudity of Michelle Ryan? Cause I think that's the main piece of info people here would care about.


----------



## Zen98031 (Sep 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> But is the nudity of Michelle Ryan? Cause I think that's the main piece of info people here would care about.


Figured somebody would ask that eventually.  No, she was not nude, but she still looked good. 

Mitch


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

busyba said:


> But is the nudity of Michelle Ryan? Cause I think that's the main piece of info people here would care about.


Dude, Google Images is your friend.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

super dave said:


> Dude, Google Images is your friend.


Eek.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

hanumang said:


> Actually, he's Canadian.
> 
> But that's a good point - finally something that explains why the public-at-large was so apathetic to _Firefly_.


Ahem!

Michael J Fox
John Candy
Mike Myers
Jim Carrey
Matthew Perry
Eric McCormack
Dan Ayckroyd
Rick Moranis
Dave Thomas
Catherine O'Hara
Eugene Levy
Leslie Nielsen
Sarah Chalke
Martin Short

Kiefer Sutherland
Elisha Cuthbert
Keanu Reeves
Carrie-Ann Moss
Hayden Christensen

Leonard Nimoy
William Shatner
Lorne Greene

Pamela Anderson
Evangeline Lily
Neve Campbell
Rachel McAdams
Anna Paquin
Natasha Henstridge

Justin Priestley
Oliver Platt

There are more.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

wprager said:


> Ahem!
> 
> Michael J Fox
> John Candy
> ...


I am counting up their oscars...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

_singing:_

With all their beady little eyes
And flapping heads so full of lies
Blame Canada
We need to form a full assault
It's Canada's fault!

It seems that everything's gone wrong
Since Canada came along
Blame Canada
Blame Canada
They're not even a real country anyway...


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Er, not all Canadian.

Kiefer Sutherland was born in London, England.
Leonard Nemoy - born and raised in Boston, Mass.
Matthew Perry - born in Williamstown, Mass - raised in Canada

...and that's without going through the list thoroughly!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

marksman said:


> I am counting up their oscars...


You want Oscars? Didn't realize that winning an Oscar was what made for high TV ratings.

Mary Pickford (the original "America's Sweetheart" was a Canuck)
Deanna Durbin
Mack Sennett (what, no Charlie Chaplin?)
Howard Shore (LotR score and song "Into the West")
Norman Jewison
James Cameron (don't like him -- you can take him)
Walter Huston (son John and granddaughter Angelica also won Oscars, but were not born in Canada)

Does Celine Dion count for "My Heart Will Go On"? You can have her too. In fact, anyone else associated with Titanic.

There are other, of course (and I stayed away from Animated Shorts and Documentaries -- the CNFB won a few of those before Pixar and Moore appeared on the scene; and "Softimage" -- a small graphics company in Montreal, has been front and center in quite a few of the innovations in CGI).

Cheers, eh?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> The lead actress was British, right? I guess I can understand that.


was this filmed on Canada?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> was this filmed on Canada?


Would be kinda bumpy.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Would be kinda bumpy.


A lot of Canada is actually quite flat (the joke goes "Saskatchewan -- where you can watch your dog run away from home ... for five days").

But, to answer the original question, yes, it was filmed in Vancouver, just like BSG (and the good seasons of X-Files and many other shows).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

newsposter said:


> was this filmed on Canada?





cheesesteak said:


> Would be kinda bumpy.





wprager said:


> A lot of Canada is actually quite flat.


For a country sure, but not for film stock.


----------

